# Laptop not using Dedicated GPU on external monitor



## PraPRApRA

Hello people. My Laptop is not using Dedicated GPU on external monitor but instead using integrated graphics processors how to make my external use all features available on laptop including gpu and CPU ?


----------



## HyperHenry

Have you gone into your control panel display area and set it as primary? That is your Windows control panel.


----------



## PraPRApRA

HyperHenry said:


> Have you gone into your control panel display area and set it as primary? That is your Windows control panel.


 I have done that through "nvidia control panel" through desktop but nothing I know about windows control to do some with..


----------



## HyperHenry

You click start, the go to control panel, click display, you should see both of your displays. Click on the one you want to use, I don't remember if you right click or if there's an option open to set it as default. It's been a long time since I did one. It should make it default so you can use it.


----------



## PraPRApRA

HyperHenry said:


> You click start, the go to control panel, click display, you should see both of your displays. Click on the one you want to use, I don't remember if you right click or if there's an option open to set it as default. It's been a long time since I did one. It should make it default so you can use it.


the thing is I want to change it to dedicated gpu instead intergreted graphics...also I cant see display tab settings on "NVidia control panel"


----------



## PraPRApRA

how to disable nvidia optimius so I can use my latop with dedicated gpu ?


----------



## flavallee

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your laptop?
What country was it purchased in?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PraPRApRA

flavallee said:


> What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of your laptop?
> What country was it purchased in?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


model name is : asustek computer inc x456ur it was purchased in israel


----------



## flavallee

You have an *ASUS VivoBook X456UR* laptop which originally came with Windows 10 Home or Pro 64-bit.
It has a dedicated NVIDIA GeForce 930MX 2 GB graphic device and one of these Intel processors:









You posted your question in the "Windows 7" section.
Am I correct in assuming you downgraded and installed a version of Windows 7 in it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PraPRApRA

flavallee said:


> You have an *ASUS VivoBook X456UR* laptop which originally came with Windows 10 Home or Pro 64-bit.
> It has a dedicated NVIDIA GeForce 930MX 2 GB graphic device and one of these Intel processors:
> View attachment 259063
> 
> 
> You posted your question in the "Windows 7" section.
> Am I correct in assuming you downgraded and installed a version of Windows 7 in it?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


ops my bad srry.....any admins to move this thread to windows 10 ?...and yes that's my notebook...any solutions on it to disable nvidia Optimus feature will be glad to see...many thanks there frank and thanks for the correction


----------



## flavallee

No problem. I'll ask a Moderator to move this to the "Windows 10" section.

Advise us which Intel processor your laptop has so we can determine which Intel integrated graphic device it has.

Why do you want to disable the NVIDIA dedicated graphic device and use the Intel integrated graphic device?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PraPRApRA

flavallee said:


> No problem. I'll ask a Moderator to move this to the "Windows 10" section.
> 
> Advise us which Intel processor your laptop has so we can determine which Intel integrated graphic device it has.
> 
> Why do you want to disable the NVIDIA dedicated graphic device and use the Intel integrated graphic device?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


i have "intel core i5 6200u"....i dont want to disable nvidia dedicated graphic device....i want to use it instead integrated graphic driver....my vivobook is been running on intel hd but not dedicated nvidia device....and i seem to have very few options in my bios to enable or disable optimus...cant find any other way to do so...


----------



## flavallee

The Intel Core i5-6200U processor has an *Intel HD Graphics 520* integrated graphic device.

The *NVIDIA GeForce 930MX* dedicated graphic device is the better performer of the two.










----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PraPRApRA

Exactly frank but my laptop won't let dedicated gpu run the games...but does let intel do the job instead


----------



## flavallee

Your ASUS laptop should have "switchable graphics" which allows it to choose which graphic device to use, depending on how you use it.

I've never connected and used a laptop with an external monitor, so someone here who has will need to advise you what to do.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PraPRApRA

flavallee said:


> Your ASUS laptop should have "switchable graphics" which allows it to choose which graphic device to use, depending on how you use it.
> 
> I've never connected and used a laptop with an external monitor, so someone here who has will need to advise you what to do.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


On a hold for a while still searching forums and google frank appreciate ur assistance


----------

